# Verizon Galaxy S3 Kernels Aosp/StockTW



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

Im having issues flashing kernels on my phone. It doesn't matter if I'm on a stock ROM, Aokp , or CM 10. They cause the phone to reboot like crazy and have lots of graphical glitches. While browsing or watching movies. I've tried imos and ktoonz kernels to no avail. Ive tried going back to stock and rerooting the phone.
Ive got the boot loader unlocked. Ive tried using them before on stock just today and they had the same issues. A few weeks ago and had beans ROM with imos v6 kernel and it worked flawlessly now the kernels don't work on my phone. If someone can provide some guidance and gladly appreciate it. Yes I've wiped cahe dalvik cache and fixed permissions. The constant reboots are the worst issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

